# Recoil guides



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone know where i can get recoil guides? I need a size right above micro. I looked at mud hole and they don't have the ones i need. Thanks


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.acidrod.com/recoil.html


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Size 6 ? RSPG_6 ....if that's the one I can send you one.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

dc1502 said:


> Size 6 ? RSPG_6 ....if that's the one I can send you one.


That is the size I need. But I need like 16 of them. I also need it to be single foot. Thanks guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

*any luck?*

Did you ever find a source for the non-micro single foot in a size 6?
It just doesn't seem right to go to a spinning guide that sits that far off the blank? 
Waterloo has the right sized single foot on their rod, unless it is a different make after the first three guides.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

redseeker1 said:


> Did you ever find a source for the non-micro single foot in a size 6?
> It just doesn't seem right to go to a spinning guide that sits that far off the blank?
> Waterloo has the right sized single foot on their rod, unless it is a different make after the first three guides.


Yes sir FTU in Houston and Roy's in Corpus both sell them


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Daryl - If you can't find them let me know. I'm pretty sure I have some that I can send you....


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Found em- I think?*

Went ahead and ordered RSPGB-6 from mudhole.
Is this what you have also?
When they arrived I was surprised how much lower they sit on the rod, even though they are designed for a spinning rod.
I guess I misspoke.
Maybe this is the option.

We shall see.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

VooDoo said:


> Daryl - If you can't find them let me know. I'm pretty sure I have some that I can send you....


Might get 4 of them from you sir


----------

